# Juice suggestion



## NOOB (6/7/22)

Afternoon all.

I'm a huge fan of Red Pill and it has been my ADV for the past two years or so. I buy the 60ml concentrate and find that it's good value for money. I am looking for something similar that I can bring into my daily rotation, just to alternate from time to time.
I also enjoy the following juices:
Joose-e-liqz - SNLV 18 ICE
Exclamation
Question

The only reason why the above-mentioned juices are not in my daily rotation is that I find the Red Pill concentrate to be more cost-effective. I have tried some other concentrates (VS line by BLCK) and also DIY mixes, but I'm having trouble finding something that I like.

I know tastes and preferences are subjective but are there any concentrates I could try with similar flavour profiles (Fruity Menthol/Ice) to the juices mentioned above?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/22)

@Stranger your ADV comes to mind

@NOOB maybe add a bit of Harvest Berry or Lime or Lemonade flavor to your Red Pill when you mix it. It gives it a different edge with similar notes to Red Pill.

The Loaded ice range is also "heavy" on Menthol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @NOOB maybe add a bit of Harvest Berry or Lime or Lemonade flavor to your Red Pill when you mix it. It gives it a different edge with similar notes to Red Pill.



@DarthBranMuffin please tell me more? Are they specific concentrates?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @DarthBranMuffin please tell me more? Are they specific concentrates?



Uncle Rob, I add 2% Capella Harvest Berry (thus reducing the Red Pill to 20%). Also added 1% Capella Super Sweet (going to drop it to 0.5% on my next mix). It gives it a bit more fruity flavor and it is now permanently in my Kumo RDTA. 

For the Lime and Lemonade I am still playing around a bit, but I made use of Clyrolinx Lime at 4% and another one with Clyrolinx Lemonade (One Shot) at 4%. The Lemonade works better than the Lime so far, the Lime is a work in progress, will have to up it a little more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Uncle Rob, I add 2% Capella Harvest Berry (thus reducing the Red Pill to 20%). Also added 1% Capella Super Sweet (going to drop it to 0.5% on my next mix). It gives it a bit more fruity flavor and it is now permanently in my Kumo RDTA.
> 
> For the Lime and Lemonade I am still playing around a bit, but I made use of Clyrolinx Lime at 4% and another one with Clyrolinx Lemonade (One Shot) at 4%. The Lemonade works better than the Lime so far, the Lime is a work in progress, will have to up it a little more.



Thanks! Will give it a go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/7/22)

NOOB said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Red Pill and it has been my ADV for the past two years or so. I buy the 60ml concentrate and find that it's good value for money. I am looking for something similar that I can bring into my daily rotation, just to alternate from time to time.
> I also enjoy the following juices:
> ...



Hi @NOOB - you can try Panama from Wiener Vape 

Don’t think they have a one shot but what I do is dilute it with PG/VG so it lasts longer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (6/7/22)

NOOB said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Red Pill and it has been my ADV for the past two years or so. I buy the 60ml concentrate and find that it's good value for money. I am looking for something similar that I can bring into my daily rotation, just to alternate from time to time.
> I also enjoy the following juices:
> ...


I just (last week) got a bottle of Fruiz'n from @ivc_mixer I am enjoying it tremendously! I would venture a guess that someone who enjoys Red Pill (which I do as well) would enjoy this juice, as long as they enjoy the flavor of guava (which I do very much). It is a fruit cocktail with guava being the most predominant fruit coming through. There is also, as with Red Pill, some menthol in the mix (although definitely far less than with Red Pill. I am sure that you could ask to have it increased though). In this case, there is also some mint. 

There's no litchi, berry, or elderflower (at least as far as I can tell), so it shares none of the main profiles with Red Pill. For some reason, I still think that if one enjoys the one, that they will enjoy the other (as long as they are not averse to guava on the one hand, or litchi and berries on the other). 

He also offers a number of other fruity ice juices that might be a bit closer in profile to, but still enough of a switch from, Red Pill (eg. Apple Litchi, Kiwi Litchi, Strawberry Litchi, Blue Litchi, Mixed Berries, Berry Menthol). I haven't tried any of those, so I cannot say personally if the litchi/ berries are similar or not to Red Pill. Two other fruity juices that I really enjoy (but quite a distance from Red Pill profile wise) is the Lemonzilla (a sour lime lemonade) and the Pineapple Coconut.

Although these are not one-shots, the prices of the ready-mixed juices are so low that it works out almost as economical as mixing one-shots. 



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/official-juice-list.74345/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (7/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Stranger your ADV comes to mind
> 
> @NOOB maybe add a bit of Harvest Berry or Lime or Lemonade flavor to your Red Pill when you mix it. It gives it a different edge with similar notes to Red Pill.
> 
> The Loaded ice range is also "heavy" on Menthol.


Thanks for this suggestion, I've never thought of adding something extra to the Red Pill mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (7/7/22)

Silver said:


> Hi @NOOB - you can try Panama from Wiener Vape
> 
> Don’t think they have a one shot but what I do is dilute it with PG/VG so it lasts longer.


Thanks @Silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (7/7/22)

Lingogrey said:


> I just (last week) got a bottle of Fruiz'n from @ivc_mixer I am enjoying it tremendously! I would venture a guess that someone who enjoys Red Pill (which I do as well) would enjoy this juice, as long as they enjoy the flavor of guava (which I do very much). It is a fruit cocktail with guava being the most predominant fruit coming through. There is also, as with Red Pill, some menthol in the mix (although definitely far less than with Red Pill. I am sure that you could ask to have it increased though). In this case, there is also some mint.
> 
> There's no litchi, berry, or elderflower (at least as far as I can tell), so it shares none of the main profiles with Red Pill. For some reason, I still think that if one enjoys the one, that they will enjoy the other (as long as they are not averse to guava on the one hand, or litchi and berries on the other).
> 
> ...


Thanks @Lingogrey. Fruiz'n sounds like a very nice juice and something I would enjoy. Thanks also for pointing me towards @ivc_mixer and the link to the list of juices. I'll have a look and get in contact with him/her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (7/7/22)

Arctic menthol TFA 1.5%
Peppermint FA 1%
Spearmint FA 1%
Elderberry TFA 1.75%
Litchi (optional) .75%

WS23 anywhere from 0.5 to 2% depending on how cool

This is not Red pill by any means but it does have the Elderberry notes. This mix falls in the Rob Fisher range of RDL and 25-30 W. It did not come right as an MTL and without any sweetener is a bit "thin" for full on DL at high W.

It works well for me though and I often make a up a 100ml bottle to steer me away from the Red pill for a while.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/7/22)

NOOB said:


> I'll have a look and get in contact with him/her.


Fortunately I am old enough to know I identify as 'him' and not 'they' or 'them' or 'it' or such. And quite sure (*pause*) yes, very sure not 'her'.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (7/7/22)

Vouch for @ivc_mixer 

One thing I can say for his juices is that if you can smell it, that is what it tastes like.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (7/7/22)

I


Stranger said:


> Vouch for @ivc_mixer
> 
> One thing I can say for his juices is that if you can smell it, that is what it tastes like.


 I do agree @Stranger.
@ivc_mixer his stuff is amazing.And a very nice chap to deal with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (7/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Fortunately I am old enough to know I identify as 'him' and not 'they' or 'them' or 'it' or such. And quite sure (*pause*) yes, very sure not 'her'.


One can never be certain in this day and age, but thanks for letting me know.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (7/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Fortunately I am old enough to know I identify as 'him' and not 'they' or 'them' or 'it' or such. And quite sure (*pause*) yes, very sure not 'her'.


Juice so good you would say a women put her loving touch in it maybe that is the her side hahahaha ha.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (7/7/22)

Can't agree with that, he puts in "Man Hours"

You will find him in this book

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

